# Elephant Nose fish skin looks like patches have peeled!



## paddyman (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi there i recently moved my Elephant nose into a new tank. My water is as follows 

Ph - approx 7.5
NO3 - 25
NO2 - 0
GH - 16d
KH - 15d
Chlorine - 0

The EN's skin seems to have peeled, the best way i can describe it is if you had sunburn and you skin peels. there isn't actually any skin hanging of as such and its about 4mm roughly. there are three patches one one side two the other on the abdimon only as far as i can see. all patches are halfway between the bottom and top of it's body! i have had no meds in there only a little bit of ammonia remover. I recently had my reed fish die but she had no skin abnormalities as i could see. please help as i don't want to loose my tank! if any more info is required ill reply asap i'm new to this forum so hope thread is in right place and ok. Any help will be appreciated. also the fish seems to be happy and swimming fine at the moment

thanks josh


----------



## paddyman (Apr 26, 2010)

paddyman said:


> Hi there i recently moved my Elephant nose into a new tank. My water is as follows
> 
> Ph - approx 7.5
> NO3 - 25
> ...


if anyone has any ideas would help getting worse by the hour thanks


----------



## paddyman (Apr 26, 2010)

Just to let you know i found him dead this morning!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry you wern't able to get any advise on this,
such a nice fish too.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Josh- I'm so sorry you lost your fish! :-(
I don't know anything about ENs so I have no idea what could have been wrong. What fish do you have left in your tank? What size and how long has the tank been set up??
I feel badly we weren't able to help you with your EN.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

paddyman said:


> Hi there i recently moved my Elephant nose into a new tank. My water is as follows
> 
> Ph - approx 7.5
> NO3 - 25
> ...


The PH and KH are both too high for this fish IMO. I had success with this fish with a PH sub 7 and a lower KH. The fact that they are scaleless fish always made me feel that they were more sensitive to water parameters than fish with scales. 

What size tank? What kind of tank mates did he have? Did he have ample hiding spaces? What kind of substrate did he have? How did you acclimate him when you moved him? How mature was the new tank? I would not recommend putting an elephant nose into a brand new not established tank. How long did he survive in the new tank? Where there any chemicals added to this new tank? Remember... elephantnoses do not have scales.

Let me know and I can assist you in determining the potential problem.


----------

